# PLS Memorial Day steamup



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

An annual steam up an the Pennsylvania Live Steamers having two tracks to run on: club track and Mike/Barbara's portable. 

The engines at the meet represented a wide variety of offerings in gauge one locomotives. The newest steamer on the rails was the Accucraft "Slim Princess" operated by Scott:










The most unique locomotive was this one off mikado built by Paul Huntington (fuel- coal or alcohol) 











As mentioned, coal is one option for our locomotive fuel source, as Mike fired his Mikado 




















On the club track, Ryan coal fired the Aster K4










On the run









Recent Aster Mikados out of the TRS Shops performed well



















A fine collection of UK locomotives....impressive either on the siding or performing on the track. 











Jim had several locomotives that kept the tracks busy 











PRR- the standard of the world... 




















Seems that kids and NYC would challenge the PRR slogan... 











Aster NYC Hudson out of TRS shop with newly redesigned suspension allowing it to have excellent traction and pulling power, seen here pulling 6 coaches, at 8 lbs a piece (with ease, prior could not properly pull 2-3 coaches).











Video forth coming...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photo set Charles. Thanks for posting. What a gorgeous venue, bet you guys had a great time.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

For some strange reason, i didn't take as much video as I normally do (guess I was too consumed in running - go figure), but did get some more of the SPng Charles mentioned above. So I'll add it here - Charles will have the lion's share of video since I only had Sunday to enjoy the wonderful weather in the cool grove. 

Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are portions of the steamup Scott missed, but we were glad he attended and joined us for dinner. The video is not the best due to no editing and flip camera does not have "tigger" control. I am sure once I forward the +170 clips Scott will be able to edit a video that will compliment the fine day of steamin'

Bob
The venture, weather, follow steamers made for an excellent steam outing. Add to that the "BIG" steam trains...


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Charles,Great coverage of the meet.As always Great pictures and Video. 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Between the Photos and The video I feel as if I was there! Great fun!!!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Charles, 
Looks like it was a great day of steaming. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

a redesigned suspension on a NYC Hudson ?? What did you start with and what changes did you make??


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles for posting the pics. PLS has a beautiful track. It's always a pleasure to see pics and videos of it.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 01 Jun 2011 10:50 AM 
Here are portions of the steamup Scott missed, but we were glad he attended and joined us for dinner. The video is not the best due to no editing and flip camera does not have "tigger" control. I am sure once I forward the +170 clips Scott will be able to edit a video that will compliment the fine day of steamin'

Bob
The venture, weather, follow steamers made for an excellent steam outing. Add to that the "BIG" steam trains... 



Why edit something that is good as your video. Aint broke, don't fix it I say. Beautiful job of viddeo and trains.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 02 Jun 2011 03:12 PM 
a redesigned suspension on a NYC Hudson ?? What did you start with and what changes did you make?? 
Jeff,
I would be interested in know as well.
I know that my 'kit bashed' NYC Hudson with it's original compensated suspension tends to slip.
Now, you would think that you would get better traction, but I really wonder if by compensating the driving wheels, you are now giving equal weight to each wheel, whereas with springing there might be more weight on some wheels to actually give better traction.
Another 'one of those things' that I need time to do experiments, but never find the time.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wait???? those GG1s Live steam????


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 02 Jun 2011 04:36 PM 
Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 02 Jun 2011 03:12 PM 
a redesigned suspension on a NYC Hudson ?? What did you start with and what changes did you make?? 
Jeff,
I would be interested in know as well.
I know that my 'kit bashed' NYC Hudson with it's original compensated suspension tends to slip.
Now, you would think that you would get better traction, but I really wonder if by compensating the driving wheels, you are now giving equal weight to each wheel, whereas with springing there might be more weight on some wheels to actually give better traction.
Another 'one of those things' that I need time to do experiments, but never find the time.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


Nothing new in concept just adding a component that many locomotives have as part of complete suspension. Posted in the TRS website in shop work section along with MLS post "Spring work." The end result one happy owner with an engine that does not spin its drivers when riding over uneven rails (raise, dips etc) and having the ability to increase nearly 100% the cars during the running of a train. We will see the performance again at I&EW steamup.


Here are the components:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5763650476/ 










When not running live steam at the PLS gauge one track, then there were many opportunities to ride behind: 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5791969092/ 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5791966524/


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, looks like you have added an adjustable spring to the equalized suspension? " next stop put 2 rounds in the right rear" Look forward to seeing it at the I&EW steamup


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff, 
I think that I'd rather make a tire pressure adjustment on the front left! 
So Charles, 
Did you fit the springs to ALL the drivers? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Yes, made a difference in keeping the drivers on the rails and stopped the trailing truck from lifting drivers.


----------

